
Ask HN: How to get into a PhD programme without any prior degree? - max_
I have recently heard of cases like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Barry_Mazur 
Who have gotten PhDs without prior degrees, &amp; even High School diplomas.<p>How do they do this?
======
Davidbrcz
It was a different time

~~~
max_
so. now its impossible?

